# Yellow photo album



## Yellow (Mar 18, 2006)

Euathlus trunculentus - adult female






Brachypelma emilia - female






Poecilotheria fasciata - female






Acanthoscurria geniculata - female


----------



## morda (Mar 18, 2006)

Cool pics man! Euathlus is great!


----------



## thanci (Mar 18, 2006)

Very nice pictures... great pic of Euathlus trunculentus! I hope that you will share with all other T's.


----------



## Yellow (Mar 18, 2006)

Brachypelma auratum 0.0.1


----------



## MachineRoad (Mar 18, 2006)

i have already seen your photos of _Euathlus trunculentus_ and _Poecilotheria fasciata_ , but b.emiia looks awsome!!!!:clap:


----------



## roberto (Mar 18, 2006)

*.*

Awesome pics.


----------



## Steffen (Mar 18, 2006)

Great pictures. I really like those Brachypelmas. I have to get more of those myself, you can never get enough.


----------



## Crimsonpanther (Mar 18, 2006)

Great lookin T's man..That emilia is really hot:drool: 
Cannot count out that pokie ..wow thats impressive:clap: 
Overall though very nice collection ! :clap: 
thanks for sharing


----------



## Yellow (Mar 18, 2006)

I have many more T's and I need to make some more pics


----------



## Lockdown (Mar 18, 2006)

Nice pics! :clap:


----------



## jwasted (Mar 18, 2006)

Nice pics! thanks for putting them up for us!


----------



## Yellow (Mar 18, 2006)

Thrixopelma pruriens - female


----------



## Arachnophobia (Mar 18, 2006)

B.emilia and B.auratum! Magnifico!:} 
All great spiders and photos!:worship:


----------



## BakuBak (Mar 18, 2006)

good work           !!


----------



## P. Novak (Mar 18, 2006)

are those picture tanks? or their own little enclosures!? either way they look really nice from what i can see, so if you wouldnt mind id like to see the overall enclosures! i love enclosure pics!

Anyway very nice pics and very very nice Ts!


----------



## CedrikG (Mar 18, 2006)

cute picture, keep posting


----------



## common spider (Mar 19, 2006)

Very nice pics!!!!


:clap:

:drool:


----------



## Yellow (Mar 19, 2006)

Thank you all


----------



## Yellow (Mar 23, 2006)

New photo, my sweet Pterinochilus murinus (usambra) - female


----------



## Fierce Deity (Mar 23, 2006)

That's a gorgeous P. murinus.  Great pics!  
Where are you taking them?


----------



## Yellow (Mar 23, 2006)

hmm.. pictures or T's ?


----------



## P. Novak (Mar 23, 2006)

i think he meant if those are picture tanks or the Ts actaul enclosures? Id love to see some pics of thier enclosures! please


----------



## Fierce Deity (Mar 23, 2006)

I mean, where are the T's when you are taking the pics, in their enclosures?  Post some pics of the enclosures, that would be nice too.


----------



## Yellow (Mar 23, 2006)

these are the photos of tarantulas in their actual enclosures.


----------



## P. Novak (Mar 23, 2006)

wow!! can you get pics of the overall enclosures. please.


----------



## Scolopendra55 (Mar 23, 2006)

Very nice!!


----------



## Yellow (Mar 25, 2006)

demonhunter said:
			
		

> wow!! can you get pics of the overall enclosures. please.


I use only two roots on bed, that's all


----------



## Fierce Deity (Mar 25, 2006)

I love P. murinus, that pic is now my desktop background


----------



## Yellow (Mar 28, 2006)

Fierce Deity said:
			
		

> I love P. murinus, that pic is now my desktop background


----------



## Brian S (Mar 28, 2006)

Wow you are a good photographer


----------



## Bedlam (Mar 28, 2006)

I love the pic of your acanthoscurria geniculata.  I've got a little one and it's great looking at pictures of what they'll look like when all the patience pays off!!


----------



## Yellow (Mar 29, 2006)

Hi my friend in arachnea.pl  


			
				Brian S said:
			
		

> Wow you are a good photographer


I'm doing my best  

Soon, I will make more pics


----------



## Yellow (Apr 3, 2006)

New photo, my sweet C. crawshayi, she's young female






and


----------



## Icey (Apr 3, 2006)

Wow!  All your ts are gorgeous, love the brachys.

What type of camera are you using?


----------



## Yellow (Apr 3, 2006)

I use Konica Minolta Z5 and small alterations in photoshop


----------



## Ewok (Apr 3, 2006)

great pics! That Brachypelma auratum is:drool: lol.


----------



## Yellow (Apr 7, 2006)

Poecilotheria regalis - male


----------



## MachineRoad (Apr 7, 2006)

nice crawshayi , regalis, but p.murinus is realy awsome!!! 

po prostu ekstra !!!!!!!!


----------



## Yellow (Apr 8, 2006)

Aphonopelma seemani - female (blue form?)


----------



## Steffen (Apr 8, 2006)

Nice seemani. Not the blue form though. The blue form is... blue. Well actually a lighter grey with a blue sheen.

Yours look like the normal costa rica variant?


----------



## Yellow (Apr 9, 2006)

Yes, that's not the blue form. My friend said that is a blue form not me


----------



## Yellow (May 24, 2006)

Poecilotheria fasciata - female
http://img149.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pict00543es.jpg


----------



## Mrs Hall (May 24, 2006)

Great pics.. now I could kick myself for not getting the T pruriens!!


----------



## Taceas (May 24, 2006)

Beautiful shots! I wish my shots looked that great when I tweaked them on Photoshop. 

That Pokie male is gorgeous as is the P. murinus, wow. Really nice collection.


----------

